# APC SmartUPS 700



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*APC SmartUPS 700 battery replacement*

Hi,
I have an APC SmartUPS 700 that appears to need a new battery. It was giving me the battery bad warning months before it finally wouldn't turn on at all. Anyway, APC wants $80, I was looking at it and found that the actual RBC battery is two re-branded CSB GP1272 batteries. So I know I can buy two of those batteries and put it in and it will be the same as buying the APC battery. Looking at CSB website they also have a GPL1272 battery which is the same as the GP1272 but it is suppose to last a few extra years. I would prefer the gpl1272 as it should have a better life span but would the UPS care about the difference in the construction? I looked at the data on both batteries and the GPL had lower internal resistance by a few degrees.

I found this site that sells the gpl1272 battery but I never used that site before so I was wondering how good is that company? Or if you know of another good company please let me know, I don't mind if the battery is not oem but it does have to be a quality battery with around the same specs.
Thank you

Also, I'm not worried about recycling the old battery, I can do that locally for free. I also don't like if you recommend a non oem battery with different terminals then what the oem one has, it is easy enough to make an adapter or change them safely, I just care about quality at a fair price.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The Better Business Bureau says they have been a member since 2003 and has a good rating (A+). You should have no problems with them.

I had a old 12 volt UPS that I drilled 2 holes in the case and wired it up to a 12V (400CCA) external battery, worked great, just not pretty.

BG


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A good chum in Florida uses a couple of 12V car-batteries, wired in parallel, to replace the gel-battery - When the power goes out, his PC can still run for 24 hours or more :wink:


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Its only a laptop so I'm not worried about the run time. I prefer the original batteries so it is clean looking and I can keep everything organized. I also figured its best to keep as close to the original because I don't know how well this little unit can do trying to handle a larger battery without any fans or anything besides air cooling. But I always figured I would just take two lawn mower or car batteries and connect them to this thing if there was ever an emergency and I don't think this should overload the little unit, or I would take its cover over and put a small fan on it maybe.
Also thank you, I didn't notice the BBB thing. 
They have a decent price ($30 off for the same batteries as I would get from APC) and I looked it up, locally there are a few places I can give the old batteries for free, so that isn't an issue anyway. So I would probably go with them. They were the only place I could find that sold CSB batteries, and not 3rd party batteries, so thats why I originally asked about this site to begin with.
And sorry, I really am looking for batteries that would fit inside this unit. Just looking for a brand as good or better than CSB, and wanted input. I was also wondering if the lower resistance in the GPL battery would make a difference to the apc unit at all.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

No problem, I hadn't realised it was just for a laptop :grin:

A car-battery or 2 wouldn't harm the APS in any way (apart from a hole or 2 for the cables), it would just supply whatever power the APS pulls, for a longer period of time :smile:

Still, always a handy tip for if you ever have a serious black-out :wink:


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Well I've been in 3 black-outs (last at least 24 hours each) in the last 7 years. This isn't a good record I think, so yea, I'll be remembering that this is fine, maybe even come up with a way to connect the things together if I ever need. Under normal conditions I just want something that is going to help keep my laptop from being damaged. In one of the blackouts I happened to be using my computer at the time and it damaged it. I happened to get the ups for free, so its old, but it still works, plus the cost of the batteries are a lot less then trying to get a new decent ups. I also think there is no point in junking a usable thing. 

Just wondering, why the ups be able to charge the larger batteries or is that too much for it?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

In theory, the UPS should keep whatever batteries are attached fully charged - I don't know about in practice though, I've never used a UPS.


----------

